# What to Play?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

This year I'm adding a new fun house/carnival themed haunt that will be up front this year. Since it's going to be up front, I'm wanting to theme the rest of the front to fit. I'm making a new ticket booth, stringing lights across the driveway (Similar to the ones you'd see in a midway) and other things like that.

Only thing I can't decide on is what music I should play. I'm going to be playing Poison Props' Evil Clown Music on the inside of my haunt, so I was thinking about playing the same thing outside... However I think it might be a little boring playing over and over (Although the CD is about an hour long.) My other thought was to play Halloween themed music like Rob Zombie, Creature Feature... stuff like that. That way the guest will actually be able to listen to a song rather than a bunch of sound effects.

What are your thoughts?
:jol:.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally I think the carnival type music outside would add to the haunt theme, especially with all the lights etc. Maybe you could get a couple different carnival type sounds and add on one CD for extended play.

You might even use Audacity to add additional sound effects or change the speed. Here's a 6 1/2 minute carnival/merry go round type sound that might interest you.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

GORE GALORE has very different CARNIVAL CD from mine. And it might be good contrast on the outside.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

In fact, at our carnival haunt this year, we'll be doing just that. I bought them the PoisonProps Evil Clown CD, and I have the GoreGalore Carnival of Freaks and we'll be using them both inside just to break up the pattern a bit, then outside (queue line) Mooch always prepares a mix ranging from dark Goth stuff to Rob Zombie... this year she'll be mixing some of Nox Arcana's circus CD with some other carnival-like stuff including Creature Feature's "Greatest Show Unearthed" and RedCrow's "March of the Rotting Clowns." It'll be a haunt fulla sound!  This last year was the first time I've really done a lot of preparation with sound/music and I'm hooked... I'm becoming a haunt audiophile-geek...!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the song joker posted. I think that if you had a "happy" song playing outside, with some "not-so-happy" props along with it, it would make the atmosphere really uneasy and have a big suspense factor.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was just playing the file i linked to above, and my son (8 yrs old) walked into the room. He said that it was used in the movie IT....I think he maybe right....lol.

Sorry for the OT post just had to share.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks all for your comments and input. I will check out Gore Galore's CD and I've downloaded that link Joker!

And I looked it up Joker, although it is very similar, it's not the same as 



.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

theres a cirque show that has some fun stuff its called "la nouba" that breaks away from your stereotypicl clown music but still holds some of its fun elements


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Also virgil franklin has a clown music cd out. I have not heard it but i have a few others from him and i like him alot. If you would like check it out here.
http://www.virgilmusic.net/music.html

It is under the themed area of this page.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Front Yard, 
This year I am doing a CarnEvil theme and this is the music I am playing..it is called "The Carny of Mr. Dark" by Deathwatch Beetle Repairmen..this sounds awesome if you have a bass speaker.

http://www.last.fm/music/Deathwatch+Beetle+Repairman/_/The+Carny+of+Mr.+Dark


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

When it comes to carnival/circus music the first thing that I always think of is "To The Shock of Miss Louise" from the Lost Boys soundtrack. It's creepy but could easily pass as normal carnie music.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

How about the carnival/dirge music from 'Something Wicked This Way Comes'? Or just get some standard carnival fare and slow it down.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

check out vernon langdon, he has whole cds of real carnival music on calliope. I bet you could pitch shift that into some awesome creepy music. i bought a couple on itunes to mix for 2010. yes, I am already working on 2010, you know your a haunter when....


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

frstvamp1r said:


> Front Yard,
> This year I am doing a CarnEvil theme and this is the music I am playing..it is called "The Carny of Mr. Dark" by Deathwatch Beetle Repairmen..this sounds awesome if you have a bass speaker.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Deathwatch+Beetle+Repairman/_/The+Carny+of+Mr.+Dark


Now THATS some kewl dark carny music !! Thanx


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Dark Lord said:


> Now THATS some kewl dark carny music !! Thanx


Thanks, I heard that song played at one of our clubs and had to have a copy of it.


----------

